# New GEAR Day! (NGD(x2), NND, NPD(x3), NPRD++) [54k=No, ADSL=Nope, Fiber-Optic=Maybe]



## cataclysm_child (May 1, 2010)

rob_l strikes back!

Well, not this time!

So where do I start?
Let's start with the boring stuff

NPRD (New Pickup Rings Day) 

A little while back I posted a thread of my scratched up Carvin after I got it back from the tech that was supposed to just swap the bridge-pickup.

Gave it to another guy that fixed it up and we decided to put on some rings to hide the biggest dent and then just fix the small scratches, good as new. I'm actually really happy with how it came out!
Swapped the Dimarzio x2n for a BKP Painkiller. The x2n was a really cool pickup, but not quite what I was looking for, thanks to Zimbloth I found exactly what I was looking for 

To bad they weren't offering 7-string covers at the time 

Pics!

































Some additional pics there, just because I'm such a show-off 


Next, NPD(x2) & NND (New Neck Day)
My good old Fender... eh.. I guess we can call it Fervin now. My first guitar, this one have been through A LOT since I got it, I think it's only the body that is left of it really, haha. But now it's PERFECT! I've just never wanted to sell it because I've always liked how it sounded, but not how it played, after I got my 2nd guitar anyway 
How it used to look:




New Carvin Neck!




Looked really metal with the new neck so I wanted the pickups to match. I was really unsure about swapping the SD SH-1 though, because I loved that one, but I could always swap it back in so didn't really have anything to lose. Wanted something that was a little more metal but still could do the rock, as this is kinda my rock-guitar  Tim recommended me the nailbombs, perfect!
Also placed the killswitch where I originally wanted it AND throw in a piezo while I was at it + get rid of the midi thing... you'll see why soon  And even get rid of the tremolo as it really wasn't any good at all. Either OFR or nothing, right? 
PICS!


















































So I posted this thread a year ago or something. Saying this was my very last guitar for a couple of decades, and I meant it!
I didn't get it until recently though, Elysian knew how to spend time installing the graphtech ghost system in it. So thanks to Adam I got another guitar before I got my VERY LAST ONE. It has also been posted before here though. I don't got much more to add to what has already been said there, except for awesome high quality pictures of course!
So here you have it, of both of them. They kinda match, doesn't they?


























































































































I can only say I'm EXTREMELY happy with both of them. And my TIL8 is pretty happy too. Now it can take a little break:




It hurts to see it suffer like that because I'm so selfish and just can't stop playing it so it's getting scars and everything 


I actually had quite a photo-shoot with all of my guitars today:




Looks more like a massacre here though.





Ahhh... All lined up in place again.

The End. No more NGD's from this guy


----------



## MaxOfMetal (May 1, 2010)

Looks great man! ALL OF THEM!


----------



## Customisbetter (May 1, 2010)

Sex. I have been waiting for this thread for a LONG time. 

Congrats bro.


----------



## Origin (May 1, 2010)

Jesus!


----------



## Malacoda (May 1, 2010)

I've heard "No more NGDs for me" before 

But seriously, everything looks FANTASTIC. Both Carvins are awesome (tons of knobs on the natural one) and the F8 is of course amazing. Great stuff!!!!


----------



## Alberto7 (May 1, 2010)

Michael, you are an ABSOLUTE king when it comes to guitar beauty; not to mention guitar skills . I've been waiting to see some pictures of your final collection, and now it's finally here. The Blackmachine is pure SEX. And that Carvin... I never guessed it was going to look so good. That thing is fully customized, isn't it? How did you get it so insanely customized? I don't know the backstory of it haha.

Congratulations man, you got by far the best collection I've seen in my entire life. Immense props to that. 

Alberto


----------



## djpharoah (May 1, 2010)

Epic scores bro


----------



## TimothyLeary (May 1, 2010)

jesus fuck


----------



## 13point9 (May 1, 2010)

I love natural/ stained finishes and those look amazing


----------



## Tirell (May 1, 2010)

Jealous!!!
Especially of the Blackmachine
you're damn lucky


----------



## technomancer (May 1, 2010)

Nice, I was wondering where that Blackmachine 8 ended up 

Damn nice collection of scores


----------



## loktide (May 1, 2010)

i was already wondering where that F8 may have ended up 

nice collection, man


----------



## cataclysm_child (May 1, 2010)

MaxOfMetal said:


> Looks great man! ALL OF THEM!


Thanks 



Customisbetter said:


> Sex. I have been waiting for this thread for a LONG time.
> 
> Congrats bro.


Me too, haha. I've just been lazy. Took lika an hour to just upload all the pics I shot. Took some time taking them too! But now I'm done, don't need to worry about any new NGD threads now 



Malacoda said:


> I've heard "No more NGDs for me" before
> 
> But seriously, everything looks FANTASTIC. Both Carvins are awesome (tons of knobs on the natural one) and the F8 is of course amazing. Great stuff!!!!


Haha, yeah. But I promised my girlfriend, and April 1st I told her I had ordered another one and she walked towards me with this insane look that said something like I'M GOING TO KILL YOU RIGHT HERE AND NOW! So I told her APRIL FOOLS and she was basically pretty mad the rest of the day, haha.
I wouldn't dare.



Alberto7 said:


> Michael, you are an ABSOLUTE king when it comes to guitar beauty; not to mention guitar skills . I've been waiting to see some pictures of your final collection, and now it's finally here. The Blackmachine is pure SEX. And that Carvin... I never guessed it was going to look so good. That thing is fully customized, isn't it? How did you get it so insanely customized? I don't know the backstory of it haha.
> 
> Congratulations man, you got by far the best collection I've seen in my entire life. Immense props to that.
> 
> Alberto


The only thing Carvin did which isn't standard was making a sandwiched body with a flamed koa top on the back. I wanted flamed koa, but I didn't want it on the front because I was aiming for a more clean look and was afraid it would look kinda messy with flamed koa and stuff. The front did get a little flame to it too though, but I'm very happy with how it came out 

After Carvin was done they sent it to Elysian/Adam Bath who installed the graphtech ghost system which is all the additional switches and stuff.



13point9 said:


> I love natural/ stained finishes and those look amazing


That's my new favourite too 



technomancer said:


> Nice, I was wondering where that Blackmachine 8 ended up
> 
> Damn nice collection of scores





loktide said:


> i was already wondering where that F8 may have ended up
> 
> nice collection, man



Yeah I know. Misha wrote that he sold it to a very deserving person, so he apparently had two F8's. I still don't know where that other one ended up though.


----------



## Edika (May 1, 2010)

Just amazing!! All of your guitars are awesome, but the Carvin with the two extra knobs and switches was just overkill! In a good sense!


----------



## Fred (May 1, 2010)

Hahahaha, the number of controls on that Carvin is fucking absurd. Congrats an a monstrous haul, good to know such sweet guitars are going to someone who's going to make the most of them as well!


----------



## cataclysm_child (May 1, 2010)

Haha. I'm still waiting for the real hate-comments about those switches 

When Adam showed me pictures of it I was like Holy shit, what have I done! Haha. But it actually looks pretty nice in person. I will probably just actually use less than 50% of them though.


----------



## vampiregenocide (May 1, 2010)

You have an epic collection dude, verrrrry jealous  Love your vids too.


----------



## cataclysm_child (May 1, 2010)

A bit too epic for my skill though. But I'll work on that


----------



## SYLrules88 (May 1, 2010)

the carvin in the photo with the blackmachine is koa right? god i love koa!

amazing collection. a carvin 7 needs to be my next gtr.

on that blackmachine, thats one hell of a fan. so the first frets are parallel on this? is it still easy to play on the high frets of the 6-8th strings?? if i had that guitar i would need GPS to find my way around.


----------



## GiantBaba (May 1, 2010)

holy mackerel

I'm not often jealous, but i kinda am now


----------



## HighGain510 (May 1, 2010)

This thread > * Rob_L's threads!  So many epic pieces and each one is different! Awesome stuff man, looking forward to more cool vids with the new gear! 

One note though, it is a shame that you receive your Carvin back with such sloppy routes (and is that a circular indentation/scratch next to one of the knobs too?) after such a long wait to boot.


----------



## mattofvengeance (May 1, 2010)

I just came.


----------



## hypermagic (May 1, 2010)

Now that's a herd to be proud of.


----------



## revclay (May 1, 2010)

You have quite the collection of guitars there. That is one of the most epic NGDs ever. Nice work. I may be a little jealous.


----------



## dgf (May 1, 2010)

I'm still cumming. O_O


----------



## Randy (May 1, 2010)

Oh jeez.


----------



## SnowfaLL (May 1, 2010)

Amazing man, looks like a solid lineup. Glad to see the DC727 Elysian rigged up with MIDI worked out, it inspired me to get MIDI/piezo in something Elysian is finishing up for me too, with a Carvin NT blank =]

Although I still think your old DC727, the blue with red burst is the best of your collection


----------



## Dark_Matter (May 1, 2010)

That Koa Carvin and that Blackmachine were fucking SEXY

I was sitting here looking at those pictures over and over again.

Sick man.


----------



## FWB (May 1, 2010)

jesus fucking christ

What do all the controls on that Carvin do?


----------



## Hollowway (May 1, 2010)

Aw, crap, man! I was scrolling though your pics waiting to ask if that means you'll sell me your TIL8 until I saw that last picture. *sigh*


----------



## MaKo´s Tethan (May 1, 2010)

dude, this was insane.
amazing.


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (May 1, 2010)

Blackmachine gas again...thanks alot


----------



## lobee (May 1, 2010)

Bravo! Bravo!


This sums up entirely my ongoing reaction to the content of the first post:

YouTube - Grandmas Boy
(probably NWS)


----------



## Cheesebuiscut (May 1, 2010)

Fuck.


----------



## BrainArt (May 1, 2010)

Holy shit, man!  I am so jealous, right now.


----------



## LordCashew (May 1, 2010)

Wow. That blackmachine is the best 8 I've ever seen. Nice score.


----------



## Rokkaholic (May 2, 2010)

You basically covered my hopes and dreams. Awesome stuff. I bet you worked hard to get that stuff and I will be very upset if you don't do a youtube video of the Blackmachine and other stuff


----------



## CrushingAnvil (May 2, 2010)

Although the only guitars I'd hit are the ESP and the Strat....That's a good day for you bro!


----------



## MF_Kitten (May 2, 2010)

Amazing. Just amazing. I mean seriously, goddammit Michael! Seriously!

awesome 7, and mind-blowing 8! i have no idea how either of them sound and feel, but just LOOK AT THEM!


----------



## cataclysm_child (May 2, 2010)

SYLrules88 said:


> the carvin in the photo with the blackmachine is koa right? god i love koa!
> 
> amazing collection. a carvin 7 needs to be my next gtr.
> 
> on that blackmachine, thats one hell of a fan. so the first frets are parallel on this? is it still easy to play on the high frets of the 6-8th strings?? if i had that guitar i would need GPS to find my way around.



Koa yes. I was unsure to go with koa or walnut as both woods are really beautiful, but I'm glad I chose koa.




HighGain510 said:


> This thread > * Rob_L's threads!  So many epic pieces and each one is different! Awesome stuff man, looking forward to more cool vids with the new gear!
> 
> One note though, it is a shame that you receive your Carvin back with such sloppy routes (and is that a circular indentation/scratch next to one of the knobs too?) after such a long wait to boot.



rob_l have a new NGD every month though 

Yeah, that sucks. That's why I didn't nag on him very much. Would rather wait than having it looked rushed. The last couple of months I started to nag like crazy though, haha. When that is said, it's not THAT bad. The close up HD pics definitely makes it look a lot worse then it is.

He did also offer a full refund, but we agreed on a half refund. He did install it after all. We'll see if he keeps his word on that one. Will probably take another year 

That circular thing must be my pubic hair. Sorry about that 




NickCormier said:


> Amazing man, looks like a solid lineup. Glad to see the DC727 Elysian rigged up with MIDI worked out, it inspired me to get MIDI/piezo in something Elysian is finishing up for me too, with a Carvin NT blank =]
> 
> Although I still think your old DC727, the blue with red burst is the best of your collection



The MIDI/Piezo works really great. Feels like theres less latency in this midi compared to the gk-3 I had on the strat. May only be psychological though, and the piezo sounds REALLY good, kinda get the "wow feeling" everytime I play with it 



FWB said:


> jesus fucking christ
> 
> What do all the controls on that Carvin do?



Active/passive push/pull volume knob + tone knobs + active bass and treble knobs. Piezo volume push/push with mid boost or whatever it is + 3-way switch mag/both/piezo. Two splitters, one phase. Midi volume + switch to change patches.



Rokkaholic said:


> You basically covered my hopes and dreams. Awesome stuff. I bet you worked hard to get that stuff and I will be very upset if you don't do a youtube video of the Blackmachine and other stuff



I moved back to my mom for a very family friendly rent Skipped my vacation last year and probably going to skip it this year too, which sucks because I really feel like having one, haha. But it's worth it for having awesome guitars, right? 
Now I'm just going to save up like crazy to buy an apartment next year. Can't wait to move out! Just had to get this gear bullshit out of the way first


----------



## cataclysm_child (May 2, 2010)

MF_Kitten said:


> Amazing. Just amazing. I mean seriously, goddammit Michael! Seriously!
> 
> awesome 7, and mind-blowing 8! i have no idea how either of them sound and feel, but just LOOK AT THEM!



Sound and feel? You're disgusting! This is just furnishings, I'm not playing them, are you crazy?! I have my little squire for playing


----------



## Apophis (May 2, 2010)

your collection is just AMAZING


----------



## Meshugger (May 2, 2010)

Oh my


----------



## Esp Griffyn (May 2, 2010)

Awesome score, that Carvin with the Russian Nuclear submarine control console mounted on the front is the best of the bunch, but each one is fucking fantastic.

What the hell happened to he front of the TIL though?


----------



## cataclysm_child (May 2, 2010)

Esp Griffyn said:


> Awesome score, that Carvin with the Russian Nuclear submarine control console mounted on the front is the best of the bunch, but each one is fucking fantastic.
> 
> What the hell happened to he front of the TIL though?



Agreed, simply because I can start world war III with it 

The TIL has been played too much. I have this bad habit by anchor my fingers right below the first string and when I play I kinda rub that area, haha. My esp that have matte finish looks glossy in that area too


----------



## Ketzer (May 2, 2010)

cataclysm_child said:


> Sound and feel? You're disgusting! This is just furnishings, I'm not playing them, are you crazy?! I have my little squire for playing




I think I take this sentiment seriously in my endeavors. All the nice expensive pretty guitars just sit on their stands because I don't gig or practice with them, and get sold, while my banged-up '89 Charvel gets all the abuse


----------



## Mindcrime1204 (May 2, 2010)

I love every one of em dude 

Someone photoshop more knobs and switches on that Carvin, STAT!


----------



## Aris_T (May 2, 2010)

W W W O O O O W W W W ! ! ! !

The Carvins are out of this world!!!

The Blackmachine is impeccable and right about here I'm out of words...!!!

CONGRATS!!!


----------



## JordanLee (May 2, 2010)

Need. Blackmachine.


----------



## Opeth666 (May 2, 2010)

holy hell I wouldn't know which guitar to play! i'd probably just sit back and and admire their beauty from afar from hours on end. nice man


----------



## Stengah (May 2, 2010)

Never seen any of these before, but those DC727's are AMAZING. That's an understatement.
Probably the most beautiful collection of guitars I've ever seen


----------



## leandroab (May 2, 2010)

SEX SEX SEX SEX SEX SEX SEX


----------



## thefpb2 (May 2, 2010)

The blackmachine and the carvin blow my mind, enjoy dude.


----------



## TomAwesome (May 2, 2010)

I was just wondering the other day where you and your gorgeous guitars had been lately. Sweet stuff!


----------



## Hybrid138 (May 2, 2010)

The blue Carvin with the red burst thing going on is pure SECKS!!!! Do want!


----------



## mattofvengeance (May 2, 2010)

Thanks to that Blackmachine, there is now jizz running down my leg.


----------



## Kapee (May 3, 2010)

Ultimate gearwankery ^^ I love your Carvin with the Q-Tuner


----------



## simonXsludge (May 3, 2010)

noooo, i havn't seen a single photo and they don't work anymore.


----------



## cataclysm_child (May 3, 2010)

"You have exceeded the 10 GB monthly bandwidth limit on your free
Photobucket account. As such, your image and video links have been
temporarily disabled. Your images and videos have not been deleted but
will be reactivated on the 07th of the month, when your bandwidth
usage resets to zero."



I uploaded them to an album on facebook too. You can see them there in the meanwhile. Facebook has decreased the quality of the pics though -_-


----------



## avenger (May 3, 2010)

cataclysm_child said:


> "You have exceeded the 10 GB monthly bandwidth limit on your free
> Photobucket account. As such, your image and video links have been
> temporarily disabled. Your images and videos have not been deleted but
> will be reactivated on the 07th of the month, when your bandwidth
> ...


 NEED PICTURES!!!

Checking out the facebook ones!

EDIT:

All your guitars are sex!


----------



## cvinos (May 4, 2010)

I just died.


----------



## Alberto7 (May 4, 2010)

LAHUFAULIHFAUIELFJALDM can't stop watching this.


----------



## oniduder (May 9, 2010)

i am humbled and amazed awesome fantastic!


----------



## Espaul (May 24, 2010)

I almost requested you as a friend the other day because of your awesome guitars  and skills 

Dreamt of playing the blackmachine to actually  oh, I'm pathetic


----------



## OrsusMetal (Jun 2, 2010)

That f8 is remarkable.


----------



## 77zark77 (Jun 2, 2010)

Fantastic !


----------

